# Your Favourite Coral Lipstick



## baxterina (Nov 18, 2013)

Coral is my favourite shade  It's timeless, girly and sophisticated  In my case -make no makeup girl-coral lipstick is doing the whole job  My favourite shade is Runway Coral from Clinique  Yet as coral lipstick addicted still looking for new inspiration  So what is the most perfect coral lipstick to you?


----------



## katred (Nov 18, 2013)

I love corals... mostly on other people. I have a very difficult time getting ones that work well on my skin. The ones that do are those that tend to lean a little pinker, or are a little more muted. Ones that are more orange and quite bright work less well.

  I have noticed that a couple of my favourites come from Dior: Spring Pink (LE, Spring 2011) and Montmartre, part of the new Rouge Dior collection. In the short time that I've had it, that has become my favourite coral ever.

  Coral reds tend to work on me fairly well: Guerlain Rouge Sensuel, Mac Hibiscus, Mac Viva Glam Cyndi- those are all much easier for me to pull off.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 18, 2013)

I have only one coral: NARS Lodhi Satin Lip Pencil. Here I am wearing it...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I like corals. I'd love to get a pinky-coral.


----------



## baxterina (Nov 19, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> I like corals. I'd love to get a pinky-coral.


  You look like Anne Hathaway
  Coral is so amazing because it fits many beauty type.
  With your eyes and dark hair it looks beautiful.


----------



## baxterina (Nov 19, 2013)

katred said:


> I love corals... mostly on other people. I have a very difficult time getting ones that work well on my skin. The ones that do are those that tend to lean a little pinker, or are a little more muted. Ones that are more orange and quite bright work less well.
> 
> I have noticed that a couple of my favourites come from Dior: Spring Pink (LE, Spring 2011) and Montmartre, part of the new Rouge Dior collection. In the short time that I've had it, that has become my favourite coral ever.
> 
> Coral reds tend to work on me fairly well: Guerlain Rouge Sensuel, Mac Hibiscus, Mac Viva Glam Cyndi- those are all much easier for me to pull off.


  On other people I love red 
  But yes it's hard to find "your"coral  shade.
  Coral can be tricky.
  I've been checking out Hibiscus (limited summer collection) - but it was too dark for me.
  Montmartre looks fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I am tossing around the idea of having it.
  My favourite was (for quite long time) True Coral Tom Ford. Now I find it too orange.
  Runway Coral is something between Coral and Pink.
  It's so natural.
  I think it looks better with my natural hair shade so I changed the picture.


----------



## LiliV (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm obsessed with corals, I LOVE them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tend to prefer red corals over pink ones, but I'm pretty much the type who will buy any shade of coral lol  These are my top 3 favs for each different type

  Red coral- Paul & Joe Silk Stockings, Pink coral- Mac Watch Me Simmer (sometimes this pulls close to red on me), Orange coral- Mac Ever Hip


----------



## baxterina (Nov 22, 2013)

LiliV said:


> I'm obsessed with corals, I LOVE them!     I tend to prefer red corals over pink ones, but I'm pretty much the type who will buy any shade of coral lol  These are my top 3 favs for each different type  Red coral- Paul & Joe Silk Stockings, Pink coral- Mac Watch Me Simmer (sometimes this pulls close to red on me), Orange coral- Mac Ever Hip


  Your red coral is so beautiful. With pale complexion (I remember your photo from Givenchy thread) it looks fab.


----------



## LiliV (Nov 22, 2013)

baxterina said:


> Your red coral is so beautiful. With pale complexion (I remember your photo from Givenchy thread) it looks fab.


  Thanks!  It's a great color and the formula is amazing too, there's nothing like a creamy coral! lol


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Nov 23, 2013)

I used to be all about pink, but coral is my new obsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My absolute favorite lipstick is Estee Lauder 'Spiced Coral' and/or Estee Lauder 'Russet' lip pencil.
  They are absolutely beatutiful and really long wearing without getting too dry.

  A close second is Clinique 'Orange Burst' which was a big surprise, since I never liked anything from Clinique before


----------



## baxterina (Nov 23, 2013)

Pinky & Poodle said:


> I used to be all about pink, but coral is my new obsession   My absolute favorite lipstick is Estee Lauder 'Spiced Coral' and/or Estee Lauder 'Russet' lip pencil. They are absolutely beatutiful and really long wearing without getting too dry.  A close second is Clinique 'Orange Burst' which was a big surprise, since I never liked anything from Clinique before


  Clinique is favourite brand  It can surprise  I have Estee Lauder Fireball - limited I quess. It's so energetic but still Runway Coral is my coral no 1.


----------



## gina12345 (Nov 23, 2013)

baxterina said:


> So what is the most perfect coral lipstick to you?


I am NC 50 * my favorite Coral shades are; MAC See Sheer, Cross wires & Jist
  In Bobbi Brown it is Nectar & Guava
  I wear coral year round, sometimes I need a bit of summer in the dead of winter   ;-)


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Nov 23, 2013)

YSL Rouge Volupte #13
Bobbi Brown Creamy Lip Color in Coral Pink
  Mac Ever Hip
Mac Ravishing (more orangey coral)
  Rimmel Show off in Luna
  Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Lodhi


----------



## baxterina (Nov 24, 2013)

gina12345 said:


> I am NC 50 * my favorite Coral shades are; MAC See Sheer, Cross wires & Jist In Bobbi Brown it is Nectar & Guava I wear coral year round, sometimes I need a bit of summer in the dead of winter   ;-)


  MAC  See Sheer seems to be essential of summery look. So pretty. Think it's one of those coral that fit every girl.


----------



## baxterina (Nov 24, 2013)

sujusarangx3 said:


> YSL Rouge Volupte #13  Bobbi Brown Creamy Lip Color in Coral Pink Mac Ever Hip  Mac Ravishing (more orangey coral) Rimmel Show off in Luna Nars Satin Lip Pencil in Lodhi


  Wow,so many Thanks Seems it's just the beginning of my adventure with coral lippie.


----------



## gina12345 (Nov 24, 2013)

baxterina said:


> Think it's one of those coral that fit every girl.


See Sheer is my absolute favorite Coral & summertime lippy. It really does look good on everyone. I think everyone should give this one a try.


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

Costa chic. It's so vibrant and yummy! And perfect for my skin tone.  And perennial high style isn't a lip stick but it's the only lipglass I can stand. It's so perfect. I love it. And I haven't found anything else that is such a perfect coral.


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 25, 2013)

I love corals! 

  My favorites are:
  Too Faced La Creme Juicy Melons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  MAC Force of Love
  MAC Vegas Volt
  MAC Reel Sexy
  MAC Watch Me Simmer

  I want to try NARS Bolero Velvet Matte Lip Pencil and Lodhi Satin Lip Pencil.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 25, 2013)

Mac Betty bright Mac force of love Mac reel sexy Mac Vegas volt Napoleon perdis hara (so gorgeous!)


----------



## katred (Nov 26, 2013)

I see a couple of people have mentioned Vegas Volt. That was my very first coral lipstick and, although it's tricky for me to get it to _really_ work on me, I can't bring myself to part with it for sentimental reasons. Looking at it objectively, I have to say it's Mac at their finest- pigmented, original, long-lasting.


----------



## LiliV (Nov 26, 2013)

katred said:


> I see a couple of people have mentioned Vegas Volt. That was my very first coral lipstick and, although it's tricky for me to get it to _really_ work on me, I can't bring myself to part with it for sentimental reasons. Looking at it objectively, I have to say it's Mac at their finest- pigmented, original, long-lasting.


  Vegas Volt is hard for me to wear full force but it makes such a gorgeous stain if you apply it lightly!


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 26, 2013)

katred said:


> I see a couple of people have mentioned Vegas Volt. That was my very first coral lipstick and, although it's tricky for me to get it to _really_ work on me, I can't bring myself to part with it for sentimental reasons. Looking at it objectively, I have to say it's Mac at their finest- pigmented, original, long-lasting.


 Have you tried Costa Chic? I find it's similar to Vegas Volt but perhaps a little more wearable? Well for me anyway.


----------



## baxterina (Nov 27, 2013)

Yesterday got Guerlain Rouge Automatique Shine 220 Pour Troubler.
  It's cold pink coral - not too sophisticated.
  Casual I'd say and it's very good.
  What I like about is that colour is buildable.
  And it's not too shine - that's just the name.


----------



## katred (Nov 29, 2013)

jaeljasmine said:


> I find it's similar to Vegas Volt but perhaps a little more wearable? Well for me anyway.


  Costa Chic looks so beautiful, but I tried it on and no matter how hard I worked, it always looked terrible on me. The frost seemed really over the top on my lips, which is strange, because I've seen photos of it on other people and it really doesn't look that way at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I realised that when I posted earlier, I neglected to mention probably my very favourite softer coral shade- Guerlain's Ballade. For some reason it's incredibly forgiving on me, whereas most shades like it are not.


----------



## baxterina (Dec 12, 2013)

My newest obsession is Delicious by Dolce & Gabbana  It's so fresh orange coral It calls my name.


----------



## baxterina (Dec 15, 2013)

Today something about other Clinique beautie
  My favourite is Runway Coral but I also like Coral Chic.
  Today because of stress I look terrible - I hope You will see how pretty and springy the lipstick really is.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 15, 2013)

Viva Glam Cyndi is one of my favorite coral's....one of my favorite lipsticks in general, it's one of my go to's, I just wish it hadn't been LE. I love corals though...UD Streak is another fave...Watch Me Simmer is also an awesome brighter coral too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 15, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> I have only one coral: NARS Lodhi Satin Lip Pencil. Here I am wearing it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful.i love me some corals to


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 15, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Viva Glam Cyndi is one of my favorite coral's....one of my favorite lipsticks in general, it's one of my go to's, I just wish it hadn't been LE. I love corals though...UD Streak is another fave...Watch Me Simmer is also an awesome brighter coral too.


I wish mac would bring this lippie back


----------



## baxterina (Dec 15, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I wish mac would bring this lippie back


  Sometimes think how lucky I am staying away from MAC. This one single brand has lipskick that sounds so inspiring  By staying away I don't mean I don't like MAC. I had bad start with and now I'm more info other brands.  Hope your Lipstick will be repromote


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Corals are my all-time fav lipstick color on my Olive NC35-NC40 skin. 

  MAC See Sheer
  Sephora Color Last #15 Coral Calling


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Mar 22, 2014)

I bought Vegas Volt yesterday. I thought I had corals, but compared to this, I didn't!
  I it SO beautiful! I went back and forth between Runway Coral and Vegas Volt, Vegas Volt won because it is a little lighter and more summery (is that a word?)
  Runway Coral is a bit more sophisticated and 'grown up'. At least on me.

  But! I forgot why I hardly ever wear Mac lipsticks.... They are so crap! Excuse my french
  While Clinique leave my lips soft, moisted and plump, Mac thrink and prune them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's not like they are cheap lipsticks any more, almost the same price as Clinique, so why do they have to bee so bad quality?!?

  I love love love the colour though!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chanel Conquise is pretty, Mélodieuse too,  RC in Paradis, Triomphe, Dior Addict Extrême in Springball is perfect, and some others the Bourjois colourboost one, MAC Scarlet ibis too as a very bright coral/orange one.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 23, 2014)

Coral Rose from Gosh Cosmetics, but I prefer coral in lipgloss.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 1, 2014)

I completely forgot about 'Peachy' mineral lip liner from ELF, It's beautiful! I wear it as lipstick 
  It's dead cheep and the quality is excellent.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 10, 2014)

Bought 2 corals this year (my first corals!) and both are from Tarte. I love the Tarte lipsurgence in joy for a lighter look, and lipsurgence power pigment in blissful for a bolder look.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 10, 2014)

Good recs!


----------



## foxykita143 (Apr 11, 2014)

MAC Coral Bliss!


----------



## texasnative3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Estée Lauder Crystal Coral.


----------



## tasneem2327 (Aug 10, 2014)

mayb a swatch differentiating between vegas vols and mac lady at play could help me out? need help ladies


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 10, 2014)

Tough decision!  Profusion from MAC is my fav but it's disco'd .  Next is maybe Costa Chic or Vegas Volt.  CB 96 isn't a pure coral but it is gorgeous !  One of my very favs.


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Aug 10, 2014)

It might be more peachy than coral but MAC Lollipop Loving. I was fortunate enough to receive it in a swap a long time ago. I don't usually go for frosts but it's such a unique shade! I don't use it much because I'm not aware that a dupe exists.


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2014)

MorbidMermaiden said:


> It might be more peachy than coral but MAC Lollipop Loving. I was fortunate enough to receive it in a swap a long time ago. I don't usually go for frosts but it's such a unique shade! I don't use it much because I'm not aware that a dupe exists.


  Another winner. Although I don't normally wear frosts or peachy-corals, this one works for me.


----------



## Mumii (Aug 12, 2014)

Chanel Melodieuse and YSL Rouge Volupte 32.


----------



## tasneem2327 (Aug 19, 2014)

i just saw mac Toying Around available at Thailand website. my dad would be visiting Thailand friday and i was thinking if i could get a hand on that. but TA was limited edition, so is there any chance i can get TA? (stores only)


----------



## Keluana (Aug 23, 2014)

I love pink corals like MACs Toying Around and Watch Me Simmer, too bad they were both LE.


----------



## Aless Vanou (Aug 29, 2014)

Melted coral too faced


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

Revlon coralberry


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

MAC Ablaze


----------



## CandyYumYum82 (Jun 26, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> beautiful.i love me some corals to


----------



## CandyYumYum82 (Jun 26, 2015)

id like to move from my safe zone of candy yum yum esque hot pinks and try coral. I'm NC 20, maybe 15.  Blonde hair blue eyes. I'll include pic without makeup on and pics of my MAC Lipsticks and glosses I do have. Might have to zoom. Fair skin. Can anyone tell me some good corals that aren't frost? Well I don't know I just prefer matte. It makes my lips look fuller. What about the new wash and dry coral- looking lipstick ? Anyone tried it? I'd know the name if I could navigate the new site easier. Anyhow. I'm trying to move out of my comfort zone which are these in the pics. Sorry about my feet in pic lol Any help would be appreciated !


----------



## gina12345 (Jun 26, 2015)

CandyYumYum82 said:


> id like to move from my safe zone of candy yum yum esque hot pinks and try coral. I'm NC 20, maybe 15. Blonde hair blue eyes. I'll include pic without makeup on and pics of my MAC Lipsticks and glosses I do have. Might have to zoom. Fair skin. Can anyone tell me some good corals that aren't frost? Well I don't know I just prefer matte. It makes my lips look fuller. What about the new wash and dry coral- looking lipstick ? Anyone tried it? I'd know the name if I could navigate the new site easier. Anyhow. I'm trying to move out of my comfort zone which are these in the pics. Sorry about my feet in pic lol Any help would be appreciated !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried MAC Tropic Tonic, its matte & its new. See Sheer is also very pretty but its a luster ( a coral lipstick with training wheels) LOL


----------



## sagehen (Jun 26, 2015)

CandyYumYum82 said:


> id like to move from my safe zone of candy yum yum esque hot pinks and try coral. I'm NC 20, maybe 15.  Blonde hair blue eyes. I'll include pic without makeup on and pics of my MAC Lipsticks and glosses I do have. Might have to zoom. Fair skin. Can anyone tell me some good corals that aren't frost? Well I don't know I just prefer matte. It makes my lips look fuller. What about the new wash and dry coral- looking lipstick ? Anyone tried it? I'd know the name if I could navigate the new site easier. Anyhow. I'm trying to move out of my comfort zone which are these in the pics. Sorry about my feet in pic lol Any help would be appreciated !


  I see you have some NYX in your pic - have you tried Haute Melon or Peach Bellini?


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jul 6, 2015)

I luv corals mainly pinky-peachy leaning less orange 1's but......lol some of my favs are: Nars Lodhi;MAC Sushi Kiss & Reel Sexy ;OCC Trollop & Queenie lip tar; Bobbi Brown Calypso


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> I luv corals mainly pinky-peachy leaning less orange 1's but......lol some of my favs are: Nars Lodhi;MAC Sushi Kiss & Reel Sexy ;OCC Trollop & Queenie lip tar; Bobbi Brown Calypso


 A really pretty pinky-coral is MAC Make me Gorgeous. A pretty liquid lippy is ABH Sweet Talker


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

CandyYumYum82 said:


> id like to move from my safe zone of candy yum yum esque hot pinks and try coral. I'm NC 20, maybe 15.  Blonde hair blue eyes. I'll include pic without makeup on and pics of my MAC Lipsticks and glosses I do have. Might have to zoom. Fair skin. Can anyone tell me some good corals that aren't frost? Well I don't know I just prefer matte. It makes my lips look fuller. What about the new wash and dry coral- looking lipstick ? Anyone tried it? I'd know the name if I could navigate the new site easier. Anyhow. I'm trying to move out of my comfort zone which are these in the pics. Sorry about my feet in pic lol Any help would be appreciated !


 MAC Impassioned would be really pretty on u


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jul 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> A really pretty pinky-coral is MAC Make me Gorgeous. A pretty liquid lippy is ABH Sweet Talker


  Is the mac 1 a mineralize lippy...think I have it & yes its pretty...what is ABH?


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> Is the mac 1 a mineralize lippy...think I have it & yes its pretty...what is ABH?


 No it's a amplified one from the regular line... I think it was limited edition but not entirely sure. Anastasia Beverly Hills is ABH


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jul 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> No it's a amplified one from the regular line... I think it was limited edition but not entirely sure. Anastasia Beverly Hills is ABH


  ABH liquid lippy was drying I tried the color Hollywood? Will look into the mac 1...thanks!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> ABH liquid lippy was drying I tried the color Hollywood? Will look into the mac 1...thanks!!


 Yea those have mixed reviews depending on the color... I have Potion, Vintage and Carina and they are all ok although Carina is slightly drying.


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

Mac sunny seoul


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

MAC Vegas Volt


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 29, 2018)

[h=4]MAC Vegas Volt is my favorite coral lipstick shade as it lasts long and dissipates slowly, leaving a lovely stain behind.[/h]


----------

